# Well this is Eddie Jordan's last season here..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I say that like he's been here for years he obviously hasn't been but it feels like it.

Howard Eskin reported that Jordan will be fired at the end of the season, and there was a season ticket holders meeting where Stefanski was (reportedly) badmouthing Jordan's performance. 

The rumor going out now is that the Sixers have four guys they want to coach the team, and they are:

Doug Collins
Jay Wright
Jeff Van Gundy
Avery Johnson

Sound familiar? Thought so, because those are the SAME FOUR GUYS WHO TURNED THE JOB DOWN LAST OFFSEASON. What the hell will make them want to come here now? 

Why would Jay Wright leave Villanova for the Sixers? 
Jeff Van Gundy is probably going to stick with TV for awhile and if he comes back he'll want a better situation.
Avery Johnson said last year that he'd only come if he was guaranteed the coaching job.
Doug Collins is too damned old, milquetoast, and has a myriad of health concerns.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kate Fagan (a.k.a. the best and most honest Sixers' beat writer):



> Comcast-Spectacor is ready to fire 76ers coach Eddie Jordan, according to multiple sources with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Several other sources also indicated that the organization will "seriously evaluate" Sixers general manager Ed Stefanski, who hired Jordan less than a year ago.
> 
> ...


LINK

GOOD!

Get rid of two of the three Eds.


----------

